# HF disk/belt sander carbider grinder mod



## greenail (Mar 15, 2020)

I saw the carbide diamond wheel tool built by Stephan Gotteswinter and the one by "build something cool" but I already had a spinny thing that I thought might work so I cut a hunk of 3" aluminum and slapped it on my disk sander.  It may be too fast for sharpening tools but it works well for grinding tig electrodes.  Changing grits is easy and I can put the 6" disk back on easily.  

hope you enjoy:


----------

